# [Request] Majora's Mask Save File



## yusuo (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys, Ive played Majoras Mask so many times but would like to try it again but would like to skip the first temple and get to the point where you get the goron mask. If anyone could help me out with helping out and sharing their save file, it'd be mucho appreciated


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2012)

I think filecrop has a bunch, try that. Or use a walkthrough for the temple.
Or hope for someone who has PJ64.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2012)

What platform are you playing it on? If it's the GameCube version, you could put a thread on the "WTB/WTT" section asking for a memory card with a save file on it that is past the first temple.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, so I started playing Majora's Mask on N64oid, and it just happens that I'm exactly at that point.

Download

Just gotta go meet the goron ghost guy at Goron Village, already got the lens of truth.


----------

